# trim rings dont fit the chrome rally 11 wheels



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

well got my rally 11 chrome wheels from wheel vintiques, 15 x 8 with 5.5 backspace on rear and 15 x 7 with 4.5 backspace on front, i told the sales guy even though they are the chrome version i still want to put the chrome trim rings on so i get the factory look, he said ok and shipped the trims with wheels, well they dont fit, after a few emails they refunded my trim money, well thats good but now i have no trims and they now say they have none that will fit , if i had known this i would not have bought the rims , they look great but they just dont look factory which for me was important, i took a chance and bought another set off ebay but they also dont fit....bummer...if anyone knows of a trim ring that will fit please let me know....thanks


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

fiesta62 said:


> well got my rally 11 chrome wheels from wheel vintiques, 15 x 8 with 5.5 backspace on rear and 15 x 7 with 4.5 backspace on front, i told the sales guy even though they are the chrome version i still want to put the chrome trim rings on so i get the factory look, he said ok and shipped the trims with wheels, well they dont fit, after a few emails they refunded my trim money, well thats good but now i have no trims and they now say they have none that will fit , if i had known this i would not have bought the rims , they look great but they just dont look factory which for me was important, i took a chance and bought another set off ebay but they also dont fit....bummer...if anyone knows of a trim ring that will fit please let me know....thanks


Based on my trim ring experiences in the 1970s with my first 1967 GTO, you're better off with no trim rings, especially if the wheels are chromed.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Previous owner put a new set of rallys with trim rings and caps on my car, looks like the set they sell for close to $1K at Ames. Trim rings fit like crap. I have driven about 150 miles so far, and they have not fallen off yet. (knocking on wood...)


----------

